# VK - Laisimo L1 200W TC Box Mod NOW IN STOCK!



## Gizmo (5/4/16)

The Laisimo L1 200W TC Box Mod is the premier output device of Laisimo's (Maker of SnowWolf) cutting-edge design, featuring one of the most advanced colorful OLED screen measuring at 2.4 inch for simple operational usage, paired with 200W of maximal output, temperature control functionality, and a gorgeous compact form factor. The internal output system is powerful, integrated with output range up to 200W, minimum atomizer resistance of 0.05ohm, built-in Bluetooth 4.0 Technology, and firmware upgrades. The high-performance chip-set has outstanding temperature regulation, capability of supporting Ni200 Nickel, Titanium, and Stainless Steel heating elements. It has a classy and trim chassis, with the colorful 2.4 inch OLED screen as the main attraction, with fantastic user interface for simple setting adjustment. It clearly indicates wattage output, voltage output, battery life, atomizer resistance, heating elements, and temperature in an amazing readouts with distinctive colors. Powered by two 18650 batteries (sold separately), the structural design of the box mod implements a convenient access magnetized battery door making replacement simple and hassle free. The chassis of the box mod implements a fantastic form factor, precisely engineered with a superior body with three-button operation control for optimal handling and functionality. A stunning technological prowess with spectacular craftsmanship, the Laisimo L1 200W Box Mod is one of the leading advanced screen device with brilliant capability.

*Laisimo L1 200W TC Box Mod Features:*​
18650 High Amp Rechargeable Dual Battery - Sold Separately​
Wattage Ouput Range: 5~200W​
Voltage Output Range: 0.5~7.5V​
Min Atomizer Resistance: 0.05ohm​
Temperature Range: 212-572F​
Superior Zinc Alloy Construction​
Ni200, Titanium, and Stainless Steel Compatibility​
Bluetooth 4.0 Technology​
Advanced 2.4 inch OLED Display​
Intuitive Full-Color Screen​
Three Button Operations​
Magnetic Battery Cover​
Brass-Plated 510 Center Pin​
- See more at: http://www.vapeking.co.za/laisimo-l1-200w-tc-box-mod-white.html#sthash.DYcgc9n0.dpuf



Other Arrivals

Black & Red RX200
TopTank Mini Replacement Glass
Joyetech AIO Coils
​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo (5/4/16)

Also known by some as the SnowWolf V2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (5/4/16)

I like that they are so shiny I can see the camera taking the picture!


----------



## BumbleBee (5/4/16)

A new SnowWolf you say 

I think I can predict what @Rob Fisher's next vapemail is going to consist of

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (6/4/16)

Got to check this out today. Real stunner. Very small for a "200 watt" mod.


----------

